# Moen flush valve



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I see Moen has a sensor operated flush valve now.Has anyone used them?I've always bein fond of Moen,and I feel the Sloan sensor flush valves are crap right now. It's unfortunate ,I have bein a Sloan fan since i began plumbing,but I have had to replace countless sensors in the past few years that failed within a short time of being installed.Even though Sloan replaces them at no charge I am tired of having to go back after a few months and rebuild 3 of the 6 valves I just installed.So I'm thinking of using the Toto or Moen valves.Any input.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the Toto's, but they eat batteries.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Have not and did not know they had that line of product.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Well by golly,I do know an ol' boy who can change batteries rather quickly:laughing:. Something along those lines are easier to explain to the B.O. than saying the unit is going to be down for a few days waiting for parts,or taking time to put install a temp. re-placement valve or manual valve.
Good to get nice feed-back regarding the toto,you always hate to install a new brand with-out some first hand knowledge of what to look forward to.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I was just with the rep on Moen's commercial line.

Ummmm, looks very expensive to repair, have you seen the inside??

this was awhile ago, but all I remember is the large brass stem running down the middle of it, along with a spring and a large number of other mechanical devices.

Sloan auto is congested, but nearly as much as the Moen.

Have yet to try it, or repair it yet, so I will keep you posted.


----------

